

Emotional Intelligence on Software Teams - ezxs
http://www.mikebz.com/2014/05/emotional-intelligence-in-software-teams.html

======
NAFV_P
My top EQ traits:

 _Control the emotions of others_ Some people are too lazy to bother
controlling their own emotions, so you have to be able to execute control for
them.

 _Be able to critically analyse the perspective of others_ Don't assume that
others have the ability to understand their own perspective.

 _Be realistic_ That is self explanatory.

 _Share_ ... Division of labour.

